# DPR interchange compatibility



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

What DPR part numbers work on what engines?
Are all 8v DPR's are the same, or all Motronic DPR's are the same (i.e. Motronic 16v DPR work on Motronic 8V?)
Or, will a DPR from an 1.8 8v VW Cabriolet work in a 2.0 8v Audi?


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: DPR interchange compatibility (OptimusGlen)*

As far as I know there are only 2 DPR for VW/Audi.
026133482 is for all non-Motronic CIS-E
034133482 is for all Motronic CIS-E


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, I have 2 of them and the one off my audi is 2437020009 and I picked one off a vw and its number is 2437020005


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

2437020005 = 026133482 is for all non-Motronic CIS-E
2437020009 =034133482 is for all Motronic CIS-E


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (wclark)*

How did you get thoes other #'s, is there a list floating around?


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

The numbers I first listed are VW part numbers. From their parts catalog.
Online you can find them at places like busdepot.com where they reference the vw part numbers.
The number on the DPR is probably a Bosch number.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: DPR interchange compatibility (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_Or, will a DPR from an 1.8 8v VW Cabriolet work in a 2.0 8v Audi?

What wclark said, but also there shouldn't be any such things as a DPR n a Cabriolet. They went from CIS-Lambda to Digifant with no CIS-E.


----------

